# compatibilité coque ipod touch 2g et iphone



## totof77 (24 Juillet 2009)

Comme indiqué dans le titre je craque pour une coque d'iphone 3g cependant j'ai un ipod touch 2g donc je voudrai savoir si les coques iphone peuvent aller sur un ipod touch 2g.
voilà la coque:  http://www.ideal-case.com/iphone-3g/metallic-series/apollo-series-metallic-case-sliver.html
Je suis fan des mission apollo! Donc si je peut la mettre sur mon ipod touch 2g j'en serais ravi ;sinon si vous connaissait une coque pareil pour ipod touch 2g faite moi signe!

merci


----------



## totof77 (26 Juillet 2009)

je me permet un petit up 
savez vous si les coques iphone sont adaptable a l'ipod touch 2g je c'est que l'ipod est un peut plus fin mais est-ce que cela joue beaucoup??

merci


----------



## meilingibookg3 (27 Juillet 2009)

L'iPhone est bien plus épais que l'iPod Touch, donc il "flottera" dans votre coque. J'ai essayé pour le fun l'iSkin pour iPhone et ça "flottait" beaucoup. Après d'autres alternatives, je n'en sais rien, je n'apprécie que la marque iSkin...


----------

